# Sexing wheaten/blue wheaten ameraucanas



## Nicole01

Anyone know what age you can color feather sex pure wheaten and blue wheaten Ameraucana's?

I'm really hoping to have at least 2-3 hens. These little ones came from a beautiful blue egg.


----------



## Nicole01

Here's the egg color at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I'd be interested to find out what you learned from your chicks. I have three that are a week old and I'm curious what the indicators will be and when! Lol


----------

